# Back Window, A Magnet to Dirt



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

One thing I have certainly noticed with my XTy is the back window sure attracts dirt, snow & road mist (water) fast  

I know this is a function of the near vertical back window creating a vacuum in that area, thus allowing crap to settle on it. 

We were in Calgary on the weekend and we drove out to Heritage Pointe to look at the new houses. My buddy and his family were in his '04 CRV while my family were in our XTy. We were using Motorola 2 way radios to communicate :thumbup: 

It had snowed over night, however was melting during the day so the Deer Foot trail was slightly wet. We both started off with clean vehicles, however when the aftenoon was done, i had noticed my back window was a lot dirtier than his. I actually had to use the washer a few times, were as he did not even have to once.

It's not a big deal, however I just noticed this, and was wondering if the wing of the LE may make a difference? Maybe that X-Trail Back window shade may help. I know some Vans & SUV's use a air flow diverter to help air flow over the back window, eliminating the vacuum and thus keeping the window clean.

Like I said, it's not big deal, just something I noticed.

Please post if you have a wing or not and if you have noticed the same thing...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I have the rear wing & I guess there's no difference, it also attracts a lot of dirt there.

Let's see what our "Off-Roader Jalal" say about his "dust driving" experience.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

All I can say is that it doesn't bother me that much and I can't see a huge difference between the glass of my tailgate getting dirty compared to the Toyota Camry that I previously had.

At least with the exy you can use the rear wiper to wash the dirt of, with the Camry I couldn't and it use to drive my crazy :crazy:

With "dust" driving I prefer not to use the rear washer, as it it would turn the dust to mud, which is even worse.

In summary I think I can live with it


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation Manuelga  

Jalal, I agree, it's not really a big deal, however a sedan will not collect as much dust and dirt on the back window. Actually I have never noticed my back window getting dirty at all on my BMW and my Honda Accord, so this whole dirty back window is new to me, the common denominator is the truck  

True washer is all that is required, howver I was wondering if the spoiler made a difference as my buddy's CRV does not have a rear spoiler and his window remained much cleaner than mine.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

A little sports sedan (a Mitsubishi I think) has vertical fins on the trailing edge of the roof to create tubulence or break the suction on the back. I wonder if something like that would help keep rear hatches clean in wagons and SUVs? I read somewhere that the X-Trail collects more than its share of dirt because it's relatively streamlined. The coefficient of drag is comparable to a lot of cars, so there's a smooth stream of air running over the body and right to the tailgate. I guess that makes some sense.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Avery Slickride said:


> A little sports sedan (a Mitsubishi I think) has vertical fins on the trailing edge of the roof to create tubulence or break the suction on the back.


the evo MR...... i have read the same thing, but i have also read (and the mitsu techs even agreed) those fins are more for looks if anything. i dont thing anything can be done about the rear window problem. its like a brick moving through the air and the back window is flat so it dosnt have any fast moving air passing over it so the dust/dirt/mist can settle on it. you may, however, want to try a chemical that prevents water from bonding to the glass. i use a product called "vision blade" by STP. it comes in a small blue "squegee" type applicator. its so good that if it sleets or rains then freezes all i have to do is tap my fist on the glass a few times and all the ice falls right off. also makes cleaning them 100% easyer.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Howdy 1.6 pete,

I use some spray stuff in a purple bottle (Prestone, maybe) that works better than Rain-X and is much easier to apply. It works so well on the windshield that you often don't even need wipers at highway speed. On the rear window, the dust does tend to just fall off or wash off in the rain.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Avery Slickride said:


> Howdy 1.6 pete,
> 
> I use some spray stuff in a purple bottle (Prestone, maybe) that works better than Rain-X and is much easier to apply. It works so well on the windshield that you often don't even need wipers at highway speed. On the rear window, the dust does tend to just fall off or wash off in the rain.


sounds a bit like the stuff i use. the stp stuff is a chemical...strong chemical lol (hurts your eyes like mad) and it lasts a good 6-9 months. :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Better than X-Rain?????

I love X-Rain but I could try another things, so.....


Please post the whole data, I need that, cause it rains a lot here during June-October period


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> Visibility is an important safety consideration, especially in wet weather. Many of us have used a product called RainX which causes water to bead and slide off your windshield dramatically improving visibility. A new product, STP Vision Blade, does the same thing and last longer (up to 6 months). Having just completed a 2,500 miles round trip to the Florida Keys, I found that the Vision Blade treatment not only helps in the wet, but bugs don't smash on the windshield nearly as often (they slide off too), the windshield washers work much better, and the glass stays cleaner and is easier to clean. The improved wet weather visibility is especially helpful at night. Application Tip: Treat all your windows and the mirrors. There is enough Vision Blade in the dispenser to treat two vehicles. As it must be used when the vial is broken, have both vehicles ready for threatment before beginning.


found that reveiw on line

thats all i could find  i cant even find the stuff on ebay!!!!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

The use of Rain-X or simular is a good Idea and I may try it out. However I think the only way to keep it clean with out applying washer fluid and wiper action is with a rear deflector designed to move air down the window thus keeping the window cleaner longer of dust and road spray.










They have been using things like thios for a long time in Vans and SUVs. I know I seen a rear window shade in the Japan X-trail catalog Stephen circulated, however it is more a shade and not designed to move air across the window like the unit above.

Good disscusion though :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I have a different rear wing that the factory one offered for the X. Mine wraps around the rear window using the rear door as a support bracket. Even though it is mounted flush with the door the rear window still gets really dusted up.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Manuelga
> True washer is all that is required, howver I was wondering if the spoiler made a difference as my buddy's CRV does not have a rear spoiler and his window remained much cleaner than mine.


I drove my xtrail with and without a roof spoiler (it didn't come with one when I bought it) and it hasn't made any difference to the rear window, so I don't think it's a major factor in this case.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I drove my xtrail with and without a roof spoiler (it didn't come with one when I bought it) and it hasn't made any difference to the rear window, so I don't think it's a major factor in this case.


Well there you have it, an air deflector is what is required then, or more washer fluid and wiper action 

Thanks Jalal!


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*Rear window - dirt collector*

I traded a 1995 Pathfinder for my XTrail. On the Pathfinder, I had a wind deflector, which was purchased from the dealer, which deflected wind down over the window. The deflector kept the window very clear.

Does anyone know if anyone makes a deflector for the X Trail??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There is something like this:



But this is more of a sun-visor than a deflector, so am not sure if it'll do the job or not.



White XTrail said:


> I traded a 1995 Pathfinder for my XTrail. On the Pathfinder, I had a wind deflector, which was purchased from the dealer, which deflected wind down over the window. The deflector kept the window very clear.
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone makes a deflector for the X Trail??


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

White XTrail said:


> I traded a 1995 Pathfinder for my XTrail. On the Pathfinder, I had a wind deflector, which was purchased from the dealer, which deflected wind down over the window. The deflector kept the window very clear.
> 
> Does anyone know if anyone makes a deflector for the X Trail??


I have two Terranos (Pathfinders) and one has the dealer installed rear window deflector. It's similar to the one I have on the X-Trail and both attract dirt almost on the same quantity. It's just the price we have to pay for having a boxy vehicle I guess


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> I have two Terranos (Pathfinders) and one has the dealer installed rear window deflector. It's similar to the one I have on the X-Trail and both attract dirt almost on the same quantity. It's just the price we have to pay for having a boxy vehicle I guess


True dat  

I was noticing while I was drying the XTy the other day, the back spolier has some underhang on the undereside to disruppt air flow between the roof and the spoiler... I wonder if this was an attempt to create some turbulence?

Thats a big back shade attachement Jalal


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Viper,

I agree. It's huge and it's ugly and with this type of sun shade and the roof spoiler fitted to the back of your car, the exy would most probably get airbrone  forget the dirt on the back window, when you can fly in your exy LOL


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Now thats funny :cheers:


----------

